# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مهم: دوستانی که حوزه کنکورشون دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد هست بیان(نقشه جامع دانشگاه فردوسی)

## saj8jad

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان گلم :Yahoo (45): 

خب بریم سر اصل مطلب ، دوستان که حوزه کنکورشون دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد
هست این نقشه ها رو پرینت بگیرن و روز کنکور با خودتون ببرین تا راهنمای باشه واستون ، ماشاء الله دانشگاه فردوسی مثل کویر میمونه توش گم میشی خلاصه

گفتم که بگم که! :Yahoo (4):  از روی این نقشه ها (حوزه کنکور) مسیر دانشکده خودتون 
رو با خودکار قرمز رنگ وقتی پرینت گرفتین مشخص کنین که خدای نکرده واستون دردسر نشه! و دنبال حوزتون بگردین...

*نمونه نقشه دانشگاه فردوسی شماره1:*


*نمونه نقشه دانشگاه فردوسی شماره2:*


*نمونه نقشه دانشگاه فردوسی شماره3:
*
*دوستان من خودم دانشکده مهندسی افتادم الان دقیق میدونم کجاست شما هم واس خودتون محدوده حوزتون رو مشخص کنید...*




*نمونه نقشه دانشگاه فردوسی شماره4:
*




دوستان یکی دوتا از این نقشه ها رو که به نظرتون خوب میاد رو پرینت کنید کههمراه داشته باشین تو دانشگاه خدای نکرده گیج بازی در نیاری یه 
وقتی ، ضرر نمکنید...

موفقیت همه داداشا و خواهرا
عزت زیاد
یاعلی(ع)مدد :Yahoo (45):

----------


## saeedh

دوستان اگه کسی کمک خاست بگه

من 4 سال فردوسی خوندم کل دانشکده ها و هم چنین مسیرها رو توضیح میدم

با تشکر

----------


## saj8jad

چچوری دادا نیستی کم پیدایی؟ از این طرف ها ؟

راستی وضعیت دانشکده مهندسی فردوسی چطوریاس؟

لایک

----------


## saeedh

> چچوری دادا نیستی کم پیدایی؟ از این طرف ها ؟
> 
> راستی وضعیت دانشکده مهندسی فردوسی چطوریاس؟
> 
> لایک


با سلام

هستیم همین دور و برا!

برای رفتن روز کنکور میپرسی ؟یا نه میخای بدونی چه جوری هستش از لحا علمی و امکانات و ......؟

----------

